# Vision Spinner Plus battery mod



## Ruwaid (27/2/18)

Hi All

Can anybody point me in the direction of a local supplier of the Vision Spinner Plus mod?

Thank you!


----------



## blujeenz (27/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anybody point me in the direction of a local supplier of the Vision Spinner Plus mod?
> 
> Thank you!


Vapour Mountain seems to have stock, confirm with @Oupa 
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/vision-spinner-ii-1650mah-silver/


----------



## Ruwaid (28/2/18)

@blujeenz thank you bud for that info and also spotted it. Thats the spinner II that only goes up to 4.8V. The Spinner Plus goes up to 5.0V with better increments of voltage. I have the aspire CF VV battery probably similar to the Spinner II and just doesnt feel powerful enough compared to the Spinner Plus


----------



## blujeenz (28/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @blujeenz thank you bud for that info and also spotted it. Thats the spinner II that only goes up to 4.8V. The Spinner Plus goes up to 5.0V with better increments of voltage. I have the aspire CF VV battery probably similar to the Spinner II and just doesnt feel powerful enough compared to the Spinner Plus


Ok, did a google search and thats the only hits that came up, looks like you're out of luck.


----------



## Andre (28/2/18)

I have never seen those around locally. Good product.


----------



## Ruwaid (28/2/18)

@blujeenz thank you bud! yeah it seems so lol.


Andre said:


> I have never seen those around locally. Good product.


which one bud...the Spinner II or Plus? I have the Spinner Plus which fell and broke  hence the search.


----------



## Silver (28/2/18)

Hi @Ruwaid 
Also check with eciggies.co.za 
I dont know if they have the one you want but they used to have the older Vision Spinner mods


----------



## Andre (28/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @blujeenz thank you bud! yeah it seems so lol.
> which one bud...the Spinner II or Plus? I have the Spinner Plus which fell and broke  hence the search.


Both are good, but the specs on and looks of the Plus are better. I had a look at the Plus many months ago, but could not find it locally.


----------



## Ruwaid (28/2/18)

Thank you @Silver yes called them and mentioned they no longer stock it. @Andre yes the plus feels so much better, solid and powerful than the Aspire CF VV battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------

